# Burmese: suppository



## Daybreaker

Is there an appropriate Burmese translation for "suppository"? 
Our Burmese interpreter uses "သားအိမ် (သို့) မိန်းမကိုယ်ထဲထည့်ရသောဆေးတောင့်", though I do not think it can be seen as a correct translation.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

It's a pity that I've come across your post so late. So my explanation will be helpless. I am not a native and I only know a little Burmese, but   what I can say is that the sentence means _a capsule that has to be put inside the woman's womb _! As far as I know, nothing to do with a suppository  . That given, I am not sure there is a fixed word in Burmese for the term. I've found a text from the Children Victoria Hospital in Melbourn about constipation and it has been translated into Burmese. The word suppository is not rendered by one word, but with the following phrase :

စအိုထဲထည့်ရဆေးတောင့်   (capsule to be put into the anus)

 ( စအို ထဲ , /səʔo tʰɛ/ = inside the anus ; ထည့် , / tʰḛ / = to put into ; ရ /ya̰ / = to have to ; ဆေးတောင့်  /  sʰéi daʊ̰̃ / = drug capsule  ) .


----------



## Daybreaker

Hello, @J.F. de TROYES ,
thank you so much for your help!
It is still not too late to change the translation because it has not been released yet.


----------



## winenous

I know nothing about Burmese, but I can google "suppository", and the Wikipedia article says "A _*suppository*_ is a solid dosage form that is inserted into the rectum (rectal _*suppository*_), vagina (vaginal _*suppository*_), or urethra (urethral _*suppository*_), where it dissolves or melts and exerts local or systemic effects", and that is supported by other webpages. 

So using my limited knowledge of anatomy, "inside the woman's womb" is definitely wrong, "into the rectum" is probably better than "into the anus", and it depends on context.

I feel like I need a stiff drink now


----------



## Daybreaker

Thank you!


----------

